# Hamster has sore nose....



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

My young rescue hamster, like so many, is obsessive about chewing the bars of his (lovely large) cage. I’ve tried offering him loads of different wooden things to chew but he’s simply not interested. He has a nice life, is out of his cage for playtime (he’s very friendly) twice a day and also has a ten minute outing in a ball (which he loves) for each day. Any ideas please; I fear the skin above his nose will soon breakdown........


----------



## MuddyRats (Jul 1, 2017)

Is it one specific spot or all over? If it's one spot you could try blocking that area with wooden toys / cardboard. If it's all over how about getting some clear perspex and covering all the bars? You could try anti-chew spray but it's hit or miss whether it actually works or not.

A bin cage would eliminate the problem altogether or a cage with narrower bar spacing. Of course the problems only happen in the expensive, large cage


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

Does he have a wheel?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Some hamsters do not like chewing on wood. You could try dog biscuits (Bonio or Biscrok milky biscuits for example) or you could get Whimzees (my hamster loves Whimzees, it's the only think she'll chew!)

I'm sure you know this but in case anyone else reads this, check the dog biscuit ingredients first to make sure they are safe for your hamster. i.e. garlic and onion are dangerous.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I’ve tried blocking one area but he moves on to another.... He has a (suitable size) wheel but ignores it. Good thinking re Bonios; will check ingredients.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Oh, another thing. Does your hamster have plenty of toys and do you swap them around regularly, so (s)he doesn't get bored?


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

Do you feed him in a dish or scatter feed? Scatter feeding might keep him occupied. Also a walnut in a shell will keep him busy


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Yes, a variety of toys and scattered food.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Bought him a new house!!


----------



## •HamsterOfficial • (Mar 2, 2018)

If the bar chewing really bugs u, u can even upgrade to a bin or tank cage, this way there would be no bars to chew. Bins are fairly cheap, 116 quart should be fine.


----------

